# 2ss rhinestones



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have never used 2 SS stones. Is there anything I need to know about using them . Don't want to order a bunch and then have a difficult time brushing them. Is the heat and the time the same as using a 6


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I would probably lower your time but not temp. Those are some TINY stones!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you think ss6 is a pain to brush...just wait until you do ss2. There is no way I will ever try them again


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I bet it is hard to see a ss2 stone. I thought ss4 were tough but a ss2...... wouldn't even want to try it. 
Good Luck!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok you have talked me out of it. LoL I thought they might be stunning in a real small filled design


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

They probably would look very good when spaced close together. I have enough problems just seeing the ss6 stones so I would never even try anything smaller.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

I can imagine they would be a pain in the butt to brush. Good luck!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

WOW ss02...I thought the ss06 were small I can't imagine how the small the ss02 are. Who even sells them that small?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I did not catch my typo until this morning I meant 4 SS not 2


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just finished 75 shirts with ss6 ....PITA...would not do ss4


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have gotten quite good with 6's as long as I do them on the green material. On the gray they give me a head ache


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

dan-ann, what do you mean by the green material and the gray?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know if the green and grey materials they are talking about are the same as I think of when I think of the green and grey materials. But I think the green material may be the Hartco sandblast material and the grey material may be the Sticky Flock. But I don't for sure if those are the materials they are talking about. But it makes since to me that those would be the materials because the green Hartco materials is a smooth material and the Sticky Flock is a fuzzy material and the small stones would likely get stuck in the material that is fuzzy and not on the smooth material. JMO


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Green material is sand blast the gray is the DAS I have great for the larger stones for me but with 6's I have a hard time seeing the gray glue against the gray material so I have ruled out 4 SS for now


----------

